# Mariloula



## gunther lorenzen junior (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi everybody,

Does have a photo from the ship above? She was operated by Chandris in the 80's. Built as RODIN later renamed MILROSS and MARIGOULA K.

Regards,

Gunther


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

I remember her she was a Denmark design very particular the bow and stern
appears the same,i don't know if she had cranes or not.(unfort. i have not a shot ) (Thumb) 
Gp


----------



## Billy1963 (Jan 4, 2006)

FOTOFLITE have a number for sale under the name MARILOULA. Unfortunately no thumbnail to view. They will send on to verify. 

FOTOFLITE 
Norfolk Drive, 
Leacon Road 
Ashford, 
Kent, 
TN23 4FB 
UNITED KINGDOM 
Tel: 01233 635556


----------

